# Me And My Love



## MaximusS (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi I am yor new member from Turkey. My clubs name is www.BMWTEAM.net ; and those are my love's pics. And I am happy to register


----------



## kendenton (Oct 31, 2005)

That's a great color for the sedan - nice!


----------



## MaximusS (Apr 12, 2006)

thnx kendenton


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Very clean E36! 

:thumbup: 

--J.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Very nice!


not a bad view of the water either :thumbup:


----------



## localdevdas (Apr 25, 2006)

nice car mate. colour looks great..........excellant photography too :thumbup:


----------

